
Detecting GPS Jammers in Augmented Reality - pizza
https://www.rtl-sdr.com/detecting-gps-jammers-in-augmented-reality/
======
throw-far-away
Disclaimer: I worked for a bit in Trimble's radio group. AMA about GPS circa
10 years ago. haha.

That is really, really cool. I'm sure all sorts of jamming detectors will
follow suit due to the ease-of-use.

